# Grounding fixtures



## Fethgtgh (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey guys and gals just a quick question regarding grounding of fixtures. I went to a job site and had to install light fixtures. During cutting in who ever did it grounded all the boxes and cut off all the grounds. I was told that I didn't need to ground out the fixture case to the box which seemed sketchy. Anyways I wrapped the ground under the ground screw just to be safe. Was just wondering if you did have to ground out fixtures. This is rhe first time I have seen grounds cut and it didn't seem right to just leave it. I am in alberta canada. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

If the fixtures has a green wire attached that it must be connected to the equipment grounding conductor. You can take the ground off the screw and add 2 pigtails that will go back to the box and the other to the fixture


----------



## Fethgtgh (Feb 1, 2013)

I figured it must be connected. And yah I didn't have any scrap at the time but will just make jumpers from the box to hook my fixture grounds too. The worst part is that when I asked where the grounds were they looked at me like I was a moron and didn't was told why I would want to hook up one more wire when I didn't have to. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

You did the right thing.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes you have to attach the ground.

Rough-in someone cuts them off. Finish you are told you don't have to connect them.

Doesn't sound like a good company to learn from.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Fethgtgh said:


> Hey guys and gals just a quick question regarding grounding of fixtures. I went to a job site and had to install light fixtures. During cutting in who ever did it grounded all the boxes and cut off all the grounds. I was told that I didn't need to ground out the fixture case to the box which seemed sketchy. Anyways I wrapped the ground under the ground screw just to be safe. Was just wondering if you did have to ground out fixtures. This is rhe first time I have seen grounds cut and it didn't seem right to just leave it. I am in alberta canada.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900W8 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


Not sure of the requirement in Canada but for a system to be safe the metallic portion of the fixture should maintain its GROUND even if it is not totally fastened in place such as mounting screws removed and fixture dangling in air by the wires.


----------



## Fethgtgh (Feb 1, 2013)

Yah that's the same here in Canada. It was just something I came across and wanted to post it on here to get some reassurance that I was right. Thanks guys for the feedback 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------



## DesignerMan (Jun 13, 2008)

As far as I'm concerned- if it has a ground wire it gets grounded. Period.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I catch electricians not using the supplied ground screw on fixture mounting bars all the time. Seems most electricians feel it is OK to cheat when it comes to luminaires.


----------



## Fethgtgh (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh I wasn't even talking about the ground screw on the mounting brackets I'm talking about the whole ground wire in general 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------

